# How to Wrap Round Soaps



## melonie (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi There,

Would anybody have an easy technique to wrap round soap?  I've seen them wrapped in tissue paper with nice round label stickers on various sites, but couldn't figure out how it's done.  Any advice would be greatly appreciated 

Thanks,

Melonie


----------



## Chay (Mar 8, 2009)

Use something round like a bowl or roll of duct tape. set your wrapping on it and use your soap to push it down into the container. This will make your pleats for you. Add label.


----------



## topcat (Mar 8, 2009)

That is excellent advice Chay!  I have read here that some soapers use coffee filter paper to wrap their round soaps....

Tanya


----------



## IanT (Mar 8, 2009)

awesome ideas!!


----------



## melonie (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi All,

What wonderful ideas and so simple!  I will try them with my next batch.  Thank you all!

Have a fantastic day,

Melonie


----------



## heartsong (Mar 10, 2009)

*x*

look in the photo gallery by jaarat-my fall soaps. he posted a tutorial on how he wraps round soap. i wish we could move it to the tutorial section for easy reference.


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 10, 2009)

Beware: anything porous like tissue paper will stick to the M&P soap & you will have a  big mess on your hands. You will need to wrap it in saran or some other type of plastic wrap 1st, then in tissue, fabric, etc if you desire the extra treatment.


----------



## melonie (Mar 12, 2009)

Thank you Heartsong and Tabitha for your input.  Great info.   I'll keep it in mind.

Melonie


----------



## rszuba (Mar 13, 2009)

smart people, love it.


----------



## Vinca Leaf (Mar 13, 2009)

awesome!


----------

